# Problem installing linux(s)



## Vivek.28 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi !

I currently have Win Vista installed on my machine having config:
C2D 2.0GHz, 2.5gigs ddr2 ram, 160g hdd, mercury 945gzd mobo

I came up from a major virus crisis, due to which I had to repartition my whole hdd. What the virus did was that it used to crash the 'Generic driver for win32 processes' in XP and gave me blue screen errors in vista/7. Both happened only when I used internet on my system.

After installing Vista, I tried installing different distros of linux but:

# Open Solaris ends up in a command line login screen, 

# Linux mint some command promp with 





> ramfs>


 as prompt, 

# ubuntu(9.10,8.10,8.04) & kubuntu(9.10) get hanged after the initial loading screen (both live n installation)(though the "ctrl+alt+del" still works in the hanged up state), 

# openSUSE(11.1) after intial loading screen ends up in a kernel menu, where if I try installing it with a CD/DVD source, it says 





> No repositories found


 
Please help me out, I've installed all of these before and have never faced such a problem.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 19, 2010)

Considering that Ubuntu is one of the distros with a big end user base and that Im using it Ill see if I can help you with it. 

First of all where are you exactly getting the error. Were you able to install Ubuntu or did it crash when you used the Live CD/DVD.  I'm guessing that it might have something do with APIC or ACPI . You could try disabling both and see if it allows you to install Ubuntu.


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2010)

yup, you need to try booting the live CD with the *acpi=off *parameter.

Here's how it's done:
*help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=menuf6.1.png


----------



## Vivek.28 (Mar 19, 2010)

I tried the ACPI method but got the following result:


> BusyBox v1.13.3(ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu7) built-in shell(ash)
> 
> (initramfs)unable to find a medium containing a live file system



As far as I can understand from this, the live image isn't able to run off from the CD/DVD, so the shell is initiating a ram file system. Now this problem is the same as in case of Linux mint 7.

What should I do now ? I am totally confused.


----------



## aashish.joshi (Mar 20, 2010)

Could it be that your CD/DVD drive's got a problem...try making a bootable USB and install using that..go to pendrivelinux.com for details on how to do that..you'll need a min 1 GB pendrive


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

okay, this might help you. *unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

Install using that.


----------

